# Avez-vous déja été "évalué" ???



## Jean_Luc (18 Février 2004)

Tidju ! Hier, j'ai été "évalué" ... et à l'américaine en plus...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Décor : un bureau immaculé, grosse moquette et éclairage tamisé ... table ronde et 6 chaises ... eau, coca-cola et plateau de sandwichs ... sur 5 chaises, 5 gars jeunes en costumes-cravates style "men in black", chemises blanches à la mormon ...badges apparents avec leurs prénoms ... la 6ième chaise est pour moi !
Discussion (en anglais évidemment !) informelle ... on parle de tout et de rien : de la famille, du boulot, des hobbies ... les questions semblent innocentes mais suivent un canevas très précis de plus en plus ciblé !
Le tutoiement est de rigueur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Certain qu'à la fin de cette "interview" (enregistrée et filmée s'il vous plait ! Je sais, j'ai vu le matos) ils connaissent le prénom de ma Mère et la couleur de mon slip...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chaque gars a un role précis ... il y en a meme un (le plus jeune !) qui est chargé de vous énerver : "A votre age, c'est pas trop difficile à assimiler, les dernières technologies ???"
Réponse : "Je paramétrais déja des modules SAP quand tu tétais encore ta nourrice !!!" ... rires !!!
Discussion sur les événements du 11 septembre et la guerre en Irak ... sujet sensible s'il en est mais qui leur permet de cibler vos opinions politiques et religieuses...
Durée de la réunion : environ 2 heures - debriefing aujourd'hui à 10 heures...
Au moment ou je me lève pour partir, ils me remettent une grosse enveloppe fermée !

Pendant 2 heures, vous avez été examiné sous toutes les coutures, évalué, jaugé, disséqué, autopsié ... après, ils font rapport et statuent sur votre cas : "etes vous digne de rejoindre la meute ... ou non ?"

Le plus marrant dans tout ça, c'est l'enveloppe !
Je l'ouvre et elle contient 5 petits dossiers relatifs à mes interviewers ... Arfffff !!! on me demande de les évaluer aussi !!! (questions à choix multiples !)

C'est trop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question : vous arrive t'il, dans le cadre de votre boulot, de vous faire "évaluer" régulièrement et si oui, en avez vous quelques bons ou mauvais souvenirs ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arf ! Mais quel monde de cons !!!


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Question : vous arrive t'il, dans le cadre de votre boulot, de vous faire "évaluer" régulièrement et si oui, en avez vous quelques bons ou mauvais souvenirs ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, très réguliérement... en fait, chaque soir, les CA/vendeur sortent miraculeusement sur la caisse et sont envoyés à l'informatique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_j'ai hésité entre ça et : non, nous on a pas le temps, on bosse ! mais vu qu'en ce moment, j'excelle au lancer de pelloches en trois points, je préfère la première solution qui est aussi une manière d'évaluation_




			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Discussion sur les événements du 11 septembre et la guerre en Irak ... sujet sensible s'il en est mais qui leur permet de cibler vos opinions politiques et religieuses...



quand à ceci, je voudrais bien savoir si une entreprise française oserait le faire à ses employés d'une telle manière puisqu'à part les secteurs sensibles (tiens bizarrement, les accès aux aéroports par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), il me semble que cela sort d'une bonne partie des conventions collectives _(on sent le fils de cadre sup/délégué syndical là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Question : vous arrive t'il, dans le cadre de votre boulot, de vous faire "évaluer" régulièrement et si oui, en avez vous quelques bons ou mauvais souvenirs ???



Je suis en pleine période d'examens, ça compte?


----------



## Jean_Luc (18 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> Je suis en pleine période d'examens, ça compte?


...et comment !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon courage et surtout ... bonne m... !!!


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Question : vous arrive t'il, dans le cadre de votre boulot, de vous faire "évaluer" régulièrement et si oui, en avez vous quelques bons ou mauvais souvenirs ???



C'est quoi le but de leur évaluation ? Une augmentation ? Un licenciement ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour répondre à ta question : non.
Pour le reste, je me fais régulièrement évaluer sur macG quand je poste des conneries !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, je me fais régulièrement évaluer sur macG quand je poste des conneries !




Et alors Dieu ( alias Amok, alias sa majesté fourrée) sait que


----------



## Jean_Luc (18 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> quand à ceci, je voudrais bien savoir si une entreprise française oserait le faire à ses employés d'une telle manière


Attention ! c'est plus sournois que tu ne le penses : aucune question directe ! simplement une discussion à batons rompus comme on le ferait entre potes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...m'ont meme demandé les raisons pour lesquelles je portais la barbe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai répondu que, comme j'étais un peu maladroit, ça m'évitait de me tacher la chemise en buvant ma soupe à la cantine (sic) ... z'aiment bien l'humour ces cons ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Comme un des gars pianotait sur un "Acer", j'en ai profité pour lancer une petite discussion sur Apple ... grosse déception : pour eux, les Macusers sont des marginaux qui veulent se démarquer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bande de nases !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Le plus marrant dans tout ça, c'est l'enveloppe !
> Je l'ouvre et elle contient 5 petits dossiers relatifs à mes interviewers ... Arfffff !!! on me demande de les évaluer aussi !!! (questions à choix multiples !)




Tu bosses pour le contre-espionnage?


----------



## Elisa (18 Février 2004)

Kikoo Jean Luc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ben dis donc, c'est l'équipe de choc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Font pas dans l'à peu près dans ta boite.
Je suis intérimaire et dans la boite ou je suis en ce moment, ils font des évaluations annuelles.
Chaque année ils recoivent un formulaire à remplir seul, une sorte de bilan de compétence. Le chef de service en fait de même pour chaque employé et un par un les deux bilans sont comparés, pour savoir si le responsable et l'employé sont cohérents sur les atouts et les lacunes de la personne.
Cela sert à déterminer les formations nécessaires pour faire progresser l'employer, et surtout la société bien entendu. 
Mais faute de budgets, en définitive il n'y a que peu de formations, ou quelques fois pas les bonnes. Finalement, personne n'a encore audité le responsable.

Ne pas faire faire la bonne formation après avoir identifié des lacunes, ce ne serait pas de l'incompétence, ça ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Comme un des gars pianotait sur un "Acer", j'en ai profité pour lancer une petite discussion sur Apple ... grosse déception : pour eux, les Macusers sont des marginaux qui veulent se démarquer !!!



Ils savent que tu voues un culte quotidien à Steve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si c'est le cas ils espéraient sans doute t'énerver


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Question : vous arrive t'il, dans le cadre de votre boulot, de vous faire "évaluer" régulièrement et si oui, en avez vous quelques bons ou mauvais souvenirs ???



Ça me rappelle un peu mon concours d'entrée aux Arts Déco et mes présentations de dossiers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est une chose que je n'ai jamais vraiment bien supporté. Ça ressemble en général un peu trop à un tribunal à mes yeux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Leurs coups du 11.09 et de l'Irak, c'est plus que moyen !! Et mon avis que l'histoire des enveloppes à la fin, ça fait aussi partie de l'évaluation...


----------



## Jean_Luc (18 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le but de leur évaluation ? Une augmentation ? Un licenciement ?


... Restructuration ! (enfin, ça et licenciement c'est pratiquement pareil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Renseignements pris, ils n'évaluent pour l'instant que les vieux de plus de 50 ans ... ils auront vite fait le tour parce que ça a déja décimé sec les derniers mois !


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ... Restructuration ! (enfin, ça et licenciement c'est pratiquement pareil !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh bien bon courage, et si il le faut, je suis prêt à acheter plein de produits P&amp;G pour que tu restes ! Ça engraissera certains actionnaires certes, mais ça évitera de te faire jeter comme un malpropre !


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors Dieu ( alias Amok, alias sa majesté fourrée) sait que



Tu peux préciser le terme "majesté fourrée" stp ? J'ai peur de mal comprendre !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

" Le tutoiement est de rigueur "

C'est sur qu'en Anglais...

Tu t'es pas vexé j'espère !


----------



## molgow (18 Février 2004)

C'est vraiment légal de poser des questions sur la religion ou l'orientation politique pour un poste de travail ?!

Tu devrais peut-être presque avertir et demander l'avis de syndicat...


----------



## Jean_Luc (18 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> " Le tutoiement est de rigueur "
> C'est sur qu'en Anglais...
> Tu t'es pas vexé j'espère !


Arrrfffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je voulais dire "l'usage des prénoms" dans la conversation au lieu de Mister X ou Y !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : sacré sonny va !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2004)

quoi? tu tutoies sonnyboy?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment légal de poser des questions sur la religion ou l'orientation politique pour un poste de travail ?!
> 
> Tu devrais peut-être presque avertir et demander l'avis de syndicat...



Légal ou pas, il est bon de savoir à qui on a affaire, dans certains boulots.

Faut pas se voiler la face.

Au canada, on ne met pas de photo sur un CV, car c'est discriminatoire, pourtant lors d'un entretien si on a une gueule qui revient pas on est pas pris, là bas comme ailleurs.

Faut arrêter de vouloir supprimer toute sorte de sélection sous prétexte de défendre les minorités.


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter de vouloir supprimer toute sorte de sélection sous prétexte de défendre les minorités.



Bizarre... Je croyais qu'on parlait d'évaluation de compétences...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

Ben c'est pas moi qui en parle, de question sur les opinions politiques et le reste.

T'as pas compris, une fois de plus.

Pas grave.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

Pour prendre le contre pied de tout ce que je dis, sans dire de conneries, va falloir être meilleur mon petit gars.


----------



## Fulvio (18 Février 2004)

Ouais, mais bon, y a pas grand chose à prendre à contre-pied, là... Un avis, mais pas d'arguments. On reste sur notre faim, rien à démonter ni à démontrer...

(mon avis sur la question ? oh, vous savez, moi, je fais pas d'ingérence dans les affaires des êtres humains)


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

Argument :

Sous prétexte de donner accés au travail à tout le monde (y compris ceux qui veulent pas, et qui sont nombreux...) on va embaucher n'importe qui pour faire n'importe quoi ?

Moi je trouve qu'il est bon de faire un examen psy poussé avant de confier des enfants à une personne, par exemple...

Ou de poser des questions sur le 11 septembre à quelqu'un qui va piloter des avions par exemple ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, ça sert pas à grand chose, mais que faire d'autre ???

Aprés si on parle de compétences en plus, là ça se complique nettement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà pour toi frérot, pour ton info je ne cherche pas à démonter systématiquement tout ce que je lis, mais j'avoue que les "défenseurs des droits de l'homme" qui réagissent à la moindre question suspecte, me fatiguent un peu.

Les droits de l'homme, sont bafoués de manière bien plus grave, et bien plus flagrante dans d'autres circonstances sans que personne ne trouve à redire quoi que ce soit.


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas moi qui en parle, de question sur les opinions politiques et le reste.
> 
> T'as pas compris, une fois de plus.
> 
> Pas grave.



Oui, effectivement, je ne comprend pas ce que vient faire la défense des minorités là-dedans, mais puisque tu es aussi fin et perspicace tu vas pouvoir monter au tableau m'expliquer tout ça au lieu de me prendre pour un imbécile.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

Je te prends pas nato.


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

Ça tombe très bien, c'est réciproque.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment légal de poser des questions sur la religion ou l'orientation politique pour un poste de travail ?!
> 
> Tu devrais peut-être presque avertir et demander l'avis de syndicat...



Voilà d'ou est parti mon pseudo raisonnement.

La religion ou l'orientation politique ne pose pas de problème (vis à vis des autres), lorsque l'ont fait parti du plus grand nombre, c'est quand on appartient à une minorité qu'on peut s'inquièter de la façon dont on va être perçu.

Toi comprendre ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Question : vous arrive t'il, dans le cadre de votre boulot, de vous faire "évaluer" régulièrement et si oui, en avez vous quelques bons ou mauvais souvenirs ???



Ben non, je n'ai jamais été évalué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans la petite boîte où je suis, on n'en est pas là, mais alors vraiment pas. je n'ai d'ailleurs même pas été évalué pour être embauché au départ (mais j'étais sur un CDD, donc c'est d'une certaine façon une évaluation de fait, simplement complètement informelle dans mon cas).

En fait, je connaissais les gens de la boîte depuis longtemps, ils ont eu besoin de mes services pour de petits développements pendant que j'étais à la fac comme étudiant/chercheur (très  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) prolongé. De fil en aiguille, je suis rentré dans le cadre d'une coopération université-entreprise et voilà.

J'avoue que je ne dois pas être très représentatif : à mon âge, ne jamais avoir eu d'entretien d'embauche, sans parler d'évaluation, est-ce bien sérieux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Faut dire que j'ai mis longtemps à me décider à "rentrer" dans le monde du travail


----------



## semac (18 Février 2004)

Z'avez pas fini d'vous engueler et de pourrir le thread de notre ami !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah oui quoi on m'a assez donné de coup de baton pour ça alors


----------



## Fulvio (18 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà d'ou est parti mon pseudo raisonnement.
> 
> La religion ou l'orientation politique ne pose pas de problème (vis à vis des autres), lorsque l'ont fait parti du plus grand nombre, c'est quand on appartient à une minorité qu'on peut s'inquièter de la façon dont on va être perçu.
> 
> Toi comprendre ?



D'où l'intérêt de laisser ces questions hors des évaluations et entretiens en entreprise (sauf la poignée de cas super-particulier qu'on manquera pas de trouver), non ?

Mais je t'accorde que ça n'est pas la plus révoltante entorse au droit de l'homme.


----------



## aricosec (18 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je connaissais les gens de la boîte depuis longtemps, ils ont eu besoin de mes services pour de petits développements


.
ils le regrettent maintenant,car vraiment ça n'avance pas ton projet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
<blockquote><font class="small"> posté toujours par le meme:</font><hr />
Faut dire que j'ai mis longtemps à me décider à *"rentrer"* dans le monde du travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
.
c'est d'ailleurs la meme chose pour tout,ta petite bonne dernierement m'a dit la meme chose


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux préciser le terme "majesté fourrée" stp ? J'ai peur de mal comprendre !



Ok c'est un Canis lupus mais bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Petite explication ici


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà d'ou est parti mon pseudo raisonnement.
> 
> La religion ou l'orientation politique ne pose pas de problème (vis à vis des autres), lorsque l'ont fait parti du plus grand nombre, c'est quand on appartient à une minorité qu'on peut s'inquièter de la façon dont on va être perçu.
> 
> Toi comprendre ?



Je comprend surtout que ça n'a rien à voir avec des compétences pour tel ou tel travail et que ces questions n'ont pas lieu d'être dans une évaluation pour savoir si tu es toujours apte à faire le boulot que tu fais depuis x années (dans le cas de Jean_luc). Le monde du travail a aussi des lois, et même si c'est naïf d'y croire, c'est bien aussi de le rappeler.

_Change de lime, elle est émoussée._


----------



## semac (18 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend surtout que ça n'a rien à voir avec des compétences pour tel ou tel travail et que ces questions n'ont pas lieu d'être dans une évaluation pour savoir si tu es toujours apte à faire le boulot que tu fais depuis x années (dans le cas de Jean_luc). Le monde du travail a aussi ces lois, et même si c'est naïf d'y croire, c'est bien aussi de le rappeler.
> 
> _Change de lime, elle est émoussée._



Euuh je crois que qu'il cherche à savoir c'est jusqu'ou la personne intérogé a ce qu'on peut qualifier "d'esprit d'entreprise" et justement si elle peut continuer à apporter quelque chose à la boîte ou si elle a été tellement pressée qu'elle est devenue aigri et revencharde par exemple !! 






 enfin moi c'que j'en dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuh je crois que qu'il cherche à savoir c'est jusqu'ou la personne intérogé a ce qu'on peut qualifier "d'esprit d'entreprise" et justement si elle peut continuer à apporter quelque chose à la boîte ou si elle a été tellement pressée qu'elle est devenue aigri et revencharde par exemple !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu as sûrement raison, mais dans ce cas les commerciaux qui se prennent pour des psy. je trouve ça savoureux...

D'ailleurs, ma satisfaction serait grande tout de même à rencontrer l'espèce de pervers qui a inventé ce genre de truc : je te juge, tu me juges, on se juge ; ploum, ploum le premier qui s'énerve prendra la porte...
Et après on s'étonne de l'ambiance régnant dans les entreprises... 
Évaluation des compétences d'accord, mais évaluation de ton équilibre mental par des gens incompétents en la matière sûrement pas ...

À la limite, ça me fait penser à un jury incompétent style Star'ac version Star'com, désigné pour savoir quel est des candidats le plus apte à faire croire à ses collègues qu'il ne bosse pas pour le fric, mais juste parce qu'il aime son entreprise préférée. Ce jury est destiné à juger comment quelqu'un est prêt à affronter le saut à l'élastique, avec le sourire, alors qu'il a du mal à monter sur une chaise. Ce jury, bien pensant et hautement qualifié, met le candidat devant ce défit histoire de voir la tête qu'il fait lorsqu'il a la trouille. Ce jury par la même occasion, permettra à ses collègues ayant eux aussi l'esprit d'entreprise, se moquer de lui en toute impunité... Et pour finir tous ces candidats jugeront le jury qui soit disant était hautement qualifié... 
C'est sûr ça renforce les liens, pas de problème...

Pour finir je dirais que ce mode de fonctionnement, tout droit sorti de la tête des commerciaux dans les années 80, avec des idées originales telles que la morphopsychologie, dont l'histoire a connu les abus, ne devrait sans doute pas tarder à faire-long feu, grâce précisément et essentiellement au respect des droits basiques de chaque individu... Si ce n'était pas le cas et bien bienvenue à Globalia 

Le tout est de savoir garder un juste équilibre... je pense


----------



## Foguenne (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Question : vous arrive t'il, dans le cadre de votre boulot, de vous faire "évaluer" régulièrement et si oui, en avez vous quelques bons ou mauvais souvenirs ???



Dans le cadre de mon travail, je suis régulièrement évalué et il m'est arrivé de participer à des évaluations.
J'ai été évalué après les deux premiers mois de mon engagement, à 6 mois (entretien qui décidait de mon contrat à durée indéterminée.) et à 1 ans.
C'est trois première évaluation son "obligatoire".
La direction de l'hôpital où je bosse à voulu mettre en oeuvre des évaluations régulières  (donc pas seulement la première année de boulot)  et obligatoires de tout le personnel mais le syndicat s'y est opposé.
Evidement, les évaluations ont bien lieu, c'est juste que ce n'est pas appelé évaluation mais "bilan" "voyons tes envies de formations" "comment te sens-tu dans ton travail",... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les évaluations de la première année d'embauche sont très scolaire, on voit les principaux points et on cote. (rapidité des soins, rapports humain, intégrations dans l'équipe, implication dans projet annexe,...)
Bref, normalement, une formalité pour un jeune sorti de l'école. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les évaluations "camouflées" qui suivent sont plus délicates pour certains car comme chez Jean-Luc, c'est une discussion générale sur la profession, nos envies, nos objectif de progressions, de formations et même un peu sur notre vie en générale. C'est discret, bien mené mais tout ce qu'on y dit est "noté".
Lors d'une de  ces discussions, je n'ai pu m'empêcher d'ouvrir ma grande gueule et je me suis retrouvé à devoir organiser un congrès assez important. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






( moi:" oui, ce serait bien d'organiser une conférence pour montré nos compétence, faire venir différent intervenant, ect,.." 
elle:" très bien Paul, tu as l'air très motivé, tu vas donc nous organiser ça." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ou c'est plus embêtant, c'est quand le but est clairement de viré ou réorienté un membre du personnel. Une collègue en à fait les frais, elle a été changée de service mais au final, elle ne s'en porte pas plus mal donc peut-être que cette évaluation était bénéfique.

Je travail dans un pays (le Luxembourg) ou il y a comme partout une pénurie d'infirmiers, de soignants mais ou, vu les rémunérations plus importante qu'ailleurs, les frontaliers sont nombreux à vouloir y bosser donc la pénurie est compensée très facilement par les soignants français, belges et allemands.  
Nous avons donc une gestion "à l'américaine" et ou on peut entendre souvent "si ça ne vous va pas, vous pouvez allez voir ailleurs". Ca ne me dérange pas trop, c'est comme ça.


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok c'est un Canis lupus mais bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais bien compris que "fourrée", c'était dans le sens du poil !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

Ben chez moi, vu qu'on bosse pas mal pour le militaire, je suis évalué, ré évaluè, obervé, mis à l'épreuve à longueur de temps, et pas seulement sur les compétences, pour ceux qui croiraient qu'il n'y a que ça de vrai...

Et c'est normal.


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuh je crois que qu'il cherche à savoir c'est jusqu'ou la personne intérogé a ce qu'on peut qualifier "d'esprit d'entreprise" et justement si elle peut continuer à apporter quelque chose à la boîte ou si elle a été tellement pressée qu'elle est devenue aigri et revencharde par exemple !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, jusqu'au bout de quoi êtes vous prêts à aller ?
Dis moi, on parle bien d'une entreprise là, on est pas à l'armée ou dans une secte hein ?
C'est bien pour ça qu'un code du travail à été crée non, pour justement encadrer ces débordements, mais bon, si tout le monde s'en fout... Je sais bien qu'il ne correspond plus vraiment au monde du travail d'aujourd'hui, mais la faute à qui ? Aux dirigeants des entreprises qui tirent sur la ficelle, aux actions côtées en bourses, où aux employés muselés par la trouille de la porte ? Si tout le monde est d'accord, ben tant mieux.
Si on s'attardait un peu plus sur les réelles compétences de chacun plutôt que de ne jurer que par des profiles psycho-machin, il n'y aurait pas autant de monde sur le carreau, mais je sais, c'est utopique d'y croire.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est trois première évaluation son "obligatoire".


Mackie, on t'a reconnu, laisse le pseudo de Paul tranquille


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, jusqu'au bout de quoi êtes vous prêts à aller ?
> Dis moi, on parle bien d'une entreprise là, on est pas à l'armée ou dans une secte hein ?
> C'est bien pour ça qu'un code du travail à été crée non, pour justement encadrer ces débordements, mais bon, si tout le monde s'en fout... Je sais bien qu'il ne correspond plus vraiment au monde du travail d'aujourd'hui, mais la faute à qui ? Aux dirigeants des entreprises qui tirent sur la ficelle, aux actions côtées en bourses, où aux employés muselés par la trouille de la porte ? Si tout le monde est d'accord, ben tant mieux.
> Si on s'attardait un peu plus sur les réelles compétences de chacun plutôt que de ne jurer que par des profiles psycho-machin, il n'y aurait pas autant de monde sur le carreau, mais je sais, c'est utopique d'y croire.



C'est moins utopique d'y croire, que démago d'en parler...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, on t'a reconnu, laisse le pseudo de Paul tranquille



Héhé, j'ai été très vite, histoire de ne pas être à la bourre au boulot.

Je suis évalué moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De plus au boulot c'est en français, luxembourgeois et allemand donc l'ortho, on s'en tape.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis évalué moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foguenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu es candidat à la Star'com


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2004)

Pour le cas de JL, il dit plus haut que sa société est entrée dans une phase de restructuration. Je suppose qu'à compétence égale, il faut aux dirigents des critères plus subjectifs pour décider qui doit rester ou qui doit partir. En gros, c'est la loterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JL parle également de caméras. Pour peu que sa boîte ai signé un contrat avec M6, on aura tout les détails dans une prochaine émission de télé-réalité ! Génial !


----------



## Jean_Luc (18 Février 2004)

Et voilà ... je viens de subir le "debriefing" comme ils disent...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, ils sont devant un cas de conscience ... arf ! ... 
je m'explique :

Je suis relativement agé !
Je coute relativement cher étant donné mon statut dans la boite et mon ancienneté !
Je suis "hyper-spécialisé" en "customisation SAP" - secteur très porteur depuis quelques années !
Pour le groupe, on est seulement quelques-uns à avoir ces compétences très recherchées dans les multinationales !

Or, les consultants externes SAP capables de faire ce genre de job coutent la peau des fesses aux entreprises (entre 5 et 10 x plus cher que mes services !)

Conséquence : ils doivent se dire : "vaut mieux garder le vieux ... ça nous coutera moins cher que d'outsourcer !" Arf !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...c'est ce que j'ai lu entre les lignes de la lettre de debriefing !!!

Conclusion : je suis occupé à préparer une lettre circonstanciée de demande d'augmentation que je déposerai ce soir ! si c'est pas du dynamisme et de l'ambition ça !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (ils vont apprécier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

S'ils refusent, je dégage, je me fais engager par SAP consulting et je reviens comme consultant externe...!!! Arfffff ! Les cons ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quand j'ai raconté ça à mon homologue allemand, il m'a annoncé avoir fait exactement la meme chose la semaine dernière ... il a ajouté en rigolant : "on est vraiment des vieux rats !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... et c'est tellement vrai !

N'empeche, je pense à tous ceux qui vont rester sur le carreau et ça, c'est nase !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (18 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> JL parle également de caméras. Pour peu que sa boîte ai signé un contrat avec M6, on aura tout les détails dans une prochaine émission de télé-réalité ! Génial !







J'ai soulevé la question de la caméra !
En fait, ils sont légalement dans l'obligation de m'avertir officiellement que l'entretien va etre enregistré et filmé - Je dois expressément marquer mon accord pour qu'ils puissent le faire !
Ils m'ont certifié que le matos était inactif et me l'ont confirmé par écrit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage !


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose qu'à compétence égale, il faut aux dirigents des critères plus subjectifs pour décider qui doit rester ou qui doit partir. En gros, c'est la loterie



Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de vrai là-dedans, c'est comme au niveau des embauches les lignes de la main au pire, la graphologie au mieux. Je ne crois pas que les "embaucheurs" soient tellement persuadés de la vérité de la chose mais comme il est de toutes façons difficile de choisir un client parmi 10 ou 50 candidats que les critères "évidents" n'ont pas éliminé, il faut bien trouver quelque chose, s'il y a le moindre prétexte psycho-truc (comme dirait Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ça fait (presque) toujours mieux qu'un vrai tirage au sort.

Si j'ai évité ces trucs pour l'heure (sur lesquels j'ai un peu l'opinion de nato), c'est d'une part que j'ai eu beaucoup de chance, d'autre part que la moindre tentation de faire carrière ne m'a jamais effleuré, ça permet, pourvu qu'on ait un peu de chance, de se satisfaire d'un petit truc sans avoir à jouer la comédie. Mais rien ne dit que ça dure toujours.


----------



## Jean_Luc (18 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai évité ces trucs pour l'heure (sur lesquels j'ai un peu l'opinion de nato), c'est d'une part que j'ai eu beaucoup de chance, d'autre part que la moindre tentation de faire carrière ne m'a jamais effleuré, ça permet, pourvu qu'on ait un peu de chance, de se satisfaire d'un petit truc sans avoir à jouer la comédie. Mais rien ne dit que ça dure toujours.


Je t'envie Luc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je devais compter les fois ou j'ai du jouer la "comédie" pour paraitre au top, ma cheminée serait certainement remplie de "molières"...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le problème, quand tu rentres dans une grosse boite et que tu veux y rester (je ne parle meme pas de faire carrière), c'est que la concurrence y est terrible ...
Quand tu es jeune, tu t'accommodes facilement de cet "état d'esprit de compétition" ... quand tu avances en age, tu te tournes inévitablement vers un certain lobbying : quand tu ne sais plus sauter les obstacles et bien, tu les contournes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Résultat : tu mets autant d'énergie à travailler effectivement qu'à assurer l'intégrité de tes arrières ... et de ceux des gars qui bossent directement pour toi parce qu'en définitive c'est l'équipe qui est importante et que sans eux, tu n'es rien !
Et qui plus est s'ils ont confiance en toi ...!
Mon Père disait toujours : quand tu diriges une équipe, n'oublie pas que c'est toi qui est à leur service et non pas le contraire ... contentes-toi de canaliser les énergies...! ... et il avait raison !
Tout ça pour dire que bosser pour une multinationale est à la fois très contraignant mais aussi très valorisant à condition de ne pas sacrifier les valeurs humanistes pour "faire carrière" !
...et puis, il y a les voyages, les réunions à l'étranger, les séminaires exotiques (j'ai dit exo et non pas ero bandes de nases ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... autant d'occasions de se payer quelques heures de bon temps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et ça, c'est cool !


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins utopique d'y croire, que démago d'en parler...


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> S'ils refusent, je dégage, je me fais engager par SAP consulting et je reviens comme consultant externe...!!! Arfffff ! Les cons !



C'est l'exemple du frère de mon collègue :

il était "Consultant Avant-vente Expert pour les solutions Unix Hautes Performances" chez HP France jusqu'en 2003.
Rien qu'avec le titre, t'imagines la paye ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis la restructuration HP-Compaq, il a quitté l'entreprise avec 30 mois de salaires d'indemnité !!!
Mais aujourd'hui, il est à la recherche d'un emploi, le pauvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : fais gaffe quand même avant de démissioner, je vois mal SAP Consulting embaucher des vieux rats !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

Surtout des vieux rats bougris...


----------



## gribouille (18 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! Hier, j'ai été "évalué" ... et à l'américaine en plus...!!!



une stagiaire taille-crayons de la maison blanche est venue pour goûter ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Chaque gars a un role précis ... il y en a meme un (le plus jeune !) qui est chargé de vous énerver : "A votre age, c'est pas trop difficile à assimiler, les dernières technologies ???"



hin hin hin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'étais pas moi je te rassure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca aurais été moi j'aurais dit ceci : Bah alors mémé... t'as pu arriver jusqu'ici sans semer un morceau ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> (enregistrée et filmée s'il vous plait ! Je sais, j'ai vu le matos)



Bah c'est pas tout les jours qu'on peut prouver aux autres d'avoir vu un monstroplante pour de vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! Hier, j'ai été "évalué"



t'es passé au marbre ?



			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Durée de la réunion : environ 2 heures - debriefing aujourd'hui à 10 heures...



j'imagine : "c'est bon les gars, le vieux climatiseur marches encore impec.... deux heures à plein rendement et pas une flaque sur la moquette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Pendant 2 heures, vous avez été examiné sous toutes les coutures, évalué, jaugé, disséqué, autopsié ...



alors ? proche cousine de Lucy la mémé ou d'un vieil annimatronic trouvé dans les caves de LucasFilm ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, je me fais régulièrement évaluer sur macG quand je poste des conneries !



Benjamin a remis en fonction l'ancien système d'évaluation ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ils n'évaluent pour l'instant que les vieux de plus de 50 ans ... ils auront vite fait le tour parce que ça a déja décimé sec les derniers mois !



La canicule c'est çà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Légal ou pas, il est bon de savoir à qui on a affaire, dans certains boulots.
> 
> Faut pas se voiler la face.
> 
> Au canada, on ne met pas de photo sur un CV, car c'est discriminatoire, pourtant lors d'un entretien si on a une gueule qui revient pas on est pas pris, là bas comme ailleurs.



En effet et c'est aussi le cas ici en France (certainement aussi en Belgique en Suisse... notamment au niveau du nom de famille et de l'origine "ethnique" : wallons, suisse romans, germaniques.. beaucoup de stéréotypes sont associés à chaque groupe. je ne suis malheureusement pas un expert en la matière, mais il serait interessant que les suisses nous parlent des stéréotypes asssociés aux différents suisses, idem avec les belges pour les wallons et les flammands.. les canadiens anglophones, francophones... mais bon, je fais dévier le sujet sur une étude psycho-sociale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
La photo, le patronyme, sont des biais favorisant la discrimination -et celà de façon implicite pour .. tout le monde (non ce ne sont pas les méchants racistes ou sexistes qui discriminent.. c'est monsieur tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
 (j'étais parti pour vous faire un long post avec pleins de références, d'expé .. mais en me relisant je me trouve rasoir .. je vous épargnerais mes discours de jeunes cons d'ancien étudiant.. d'autant que çà me refile le bourdon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Pour lespersonnes interessées, voir les études de Snyder et al. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter de vouloir supprimer toute sorte de sélection sous prétexte de défendre les minorités.



Supprimer non, mais aménager. Les discriminations à l'école à l'égard des minorités noires, féminines ou sociales se basent sur la situation d'examen (en gros une situation d'examen présentée comme telle, c'est à dire diagnostique respectivement des capacités intellectuelles, mathématiques,  et culturelles, active chez les personnes le stéréotype associé à leur groupe : les noirs sont réputés être moins bons intellectuellement, les filles moins bonnes en maths, et les enfants issus de CSP-- peu performants à l'école en général. Et ce stéréotype conjoint à la situation d'examen fait peser sur eux, sur leur soi, une menace= * la menace du stéréotype* (pour plus d'info je connais une excellente étudiante dans ce domaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Donc -qu'est-ce que je disais .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - si les situations d'examen sont "stressantes" on pourraient les supprimer ... pas facile facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bien sur d'autres stratégies sont à l'étude pour diminuer cet effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas fini d'vous engueler et de pourrir le thread de notre ami !!!!



La discussion est restée courtoise jusqu'à présente me semble-t-il (malgré un petit désaccord entre 2 protagonistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : ce que j'ai lu m'a semblé argumenté et intelligent. Et pis ca change des "zip" et autres "bah voyons ..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> bah oui quoi on m'a assez donné de coup de baton pour ça alors



Bah je crois qu'on va remettre çà alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez un coup de baton et un zip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... ou p'têtre l'inverse d'ailleurs : un zip et un coup de baton


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as sûrement raison, mais dans ce cas les commerciaux qui se prennent pour des psy. je trouve ça savoureux...



Tu m'étonnes Ayrton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toutes les techniques de coaching librement inspirées de ... euh bah d'un grand rien théorique je les conspue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Le GRH est malheureusement (j'défends mon steack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) trop occupé par les économistes, juristes et HEC (non j'ai rien contre eux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 juste ceux qui en recrutent trop souvent alors que les compétences nécessaires en formation, recrutement, passation de test, entretien, leur sont plutot opaques.



			
				TibotonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ma satisfaction serait grande tout de même à rencontrer l'espèce de pervers qui a inventé ce genre de truc : je te juge, tu me juges, on se juge ; ploum, ploum le premier qui s'énerve prendra la porte...



Vous prendrez bien un p'tit D48 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				TibosonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Évaluation des compétences d'accord, mais évaluation de ton équilibre mental par des gens incompétents en la matière sûrement pas ...



Evaluation des compétences par quelqu'un de compétent déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà.
En ce qui concerne l'équilibre mental je doute déjà que quelqu'un puisse l'évaluer (même un psy... surtout lorsqu'on y ajoute "chiatre ou "chanalyste" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ). la compétence oui, à ne pas confondre non plus avec le statut d'expert)





			
				TibonosG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir je dirais que ce mode de fonctionnement, tout droit sorti de la tête des commerciaux dans les années 80,



Disosn qu'ils ont lu quelques bouquins .. mais pas plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 remarque je ferais un assez bon coach (j'ai déjà été manager d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. avec cette bonne vieille méthode commerciale de mise en situation, training à la con, formation dynamique assertie d'anecdotes" d'histoires de phrases "sortez du cadre de référence" .. que lcon quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'ai bien fait de m'tailler ! )




			
				TibovosG4 a dit:
			
		

> avec des idées originales telles que la morphopsychologie



Originales pas tant que çà ... cette "discipline" repose sur la croyance que les gens avec une sale gueule auront un sale caractère, une personnalité beurk. une gueule bizarre c'est quelqu'un de bizarre, c'est aussi simple que çà !
S'en suit théories extravagantes (un sourcil qui tombe et c'est un trait de personalité qui est révélé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...

Charlatanisme et balivernes oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et que dire d'autres "disciplines" reposant sur des techniques obscures comme la PNL .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				TiboleursG4 a dit:
			
		

> , dont l'histoire a connu les abus



connait encore.

Merci Thebig (ou Jean-Luc je ne sais meme plus pourquoi ce changement de pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelqu'un l'a bannit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore un coup d'ces salauds d'commerciaux d'amériques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour ce thread


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Originales pas tant que çà ... cette "discipline" repose sur la croyance que les gens avec une sale gueule auront un sale caractère, une personnalité beurk. une gueule bizarre c'est quelqu'un de bizarre, c'est aussi simple que çà !
> S'en suit théories extravagantes (un sourcil qui tombe et c'est un trait de personalité qui est révélé )...
> 
> Charlatanisme et balivernes oui !
> ...



Finn je t'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'était de l'humour lorsque je parlais de la morphopsychologie comme d'une idée originale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que les premières études de caractères ont quand même été faites en art, et si ma mémoire est bonne de Léonard de Vinci, puis d'autres tels Dürer, ou encore Géricault pour les monomanies,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Finn je t'adore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des études ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Purée Popper (pas celui qu'on se met hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) va s'retourner dans sa tombe !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2004)

Je n'y connais que couic à tous ces systèmes d'entretiens, excepté ce que j'en ai lu dans les journaux (et c'est donc bien que couic qui convient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). En fait, j'en ai eu 1 juste avant le bac pour une éventuelle entrée à l'INSA : c'était en 70 et à l'époque, ça n'avait pas le même parfum, en tous cas pour moi, il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée de préparer quoi que ce soit, de réfléchir à la façon dont pourraient être prises mes réponses, etc. C'était le bon temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, pour la morphopsycholoie, j'en connais un peu plus : ce cher Jules en était féru et je ne compte plus les personnages décidés avec des maxillaires style dents de la mer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Des études ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Études de caractères de Léonard de Vinci, ou encore physiognomonie c'est-à-dire l'« Art de juger le caractère, les inclinations par l'inspection du visage. » (Littré) mise au point par Lavater (1741-1801). 

Tout cela vient de bien loin Finn adoré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quoiqu'on en dise l'art précéde la science bien souvent ... consulte Freud pour savoir ce qu'il en pensait et Mandelbrojt aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Par contre après ce que la science fait de l'art c'est une autre histoire...

Paradoxalement donc lorsque j'emploie le mot de science nous sommes d'accord je n'inclus pas la morphopsychologie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok j'arrête


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Des études ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dommage


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà d'ou est parti mon pseudo raisonnement.
> 
> La religion ou l'orientation politique ne pose pas de problème (vis à vis des autres), lorsque l'ont fait parti du plus grand nombre, c'est quand on appartient à une minorité qu'on peut s'inquièter de la façon dont on va être perçu.
> 
> Toi comprendre ?



oui et ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je parlais juste de statut juridique, il est clair que ta gueule, ta religion (et/ou ses contraintes) et tes opinions politiques rentrent en jeu dans n'importe quel corps de métier que ce soit pour ton embauche ou lors de ton travail.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'on en dise l'art précéde la science bien souvent




N'empeche que l'art ... ca peut en sortir des conneries quand meme


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

Relis mon post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> N'empeche que l'art ... ca peut en sortir des conneries quand meme



l'art a une bouche ?


----------



## gribouille (18 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> l'art a une bouche ?



ça tu devrais le savoir


----------



## gribouille (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Relis mon post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah Tibo

Finn, give him the correct text, ou tu go back chez ta mère


----------



## gribouille (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Finn je t'adore



arrête il vas pisser partout après


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça tu devrais le savoir



c'est pas à toi que je pose la question... pourquoi tu as diné ce soir avec l'art et tu veux nous parler des caries de ses pré-molaires ?


----------



## gribouille (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais c'était de l'humour ....



ouf tu me rassure... bon alors Finn retourne dans ton panier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Relis mon post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah voui mais si t'édites ton post toutes les 10 secondes comment j'fais mwaa ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quand à savoir si l'art a une bouche je pense que oui, car il doit bien avoir un cul : quand on voit les merdes qu'on peut y trouver .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ne coyez pas que je suis anti-art hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ c'est juste une question d'évaluation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et hop un sujet qui repart comme sur des roulettes )


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bah voui mais si t'édites ton post toutes les 10 secondes coment j'fais mwaa ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si c'est des merdes, ce n'est pas de l'art. si c'est des crottes, c'est différent. après si c'est toi qui décrete que c'est des merdes, on s'en fout, t'es de clermont ferrand... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















les phrases à l'emporte pièce dans la bouche d'un sociologue, c'est comique...


----------



## gribouille (18 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est pas à toi que je pose la question... pourquoi tu as diné ce soir avec l'art et tu veux nous parler des caries de ses pré-molaires ?



je te la reformule c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'ai pas diné ce soir avec l'art, mais j'ai pris un pot avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je ne sais pas si il à des caries sur ses prémolaires, car il à la classe de ne pas les montrer à tout le monde à tout bout de champ.


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je te la reformule c'est tout



met un peu de poudre de perlin pimpim, ça marche pas ta formule !


----------



## gribouille (18 Février 2004)

l'art à bien un cul et une bouche... sinon Alèm ne photografirais pas ses modèles comme il le fait.... il essaye toujours de faire de la macro des ovaires ou des amygdales avec un télé de 1000


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> l'art à bien un cul et une bouche... sinon Alèm ne photografirais pas ses modèles comme il le fait.... il essaye toujours de faire de la macro des ovaires ou des amygdales avec un télé de 1000



qui a dit que je faisais de l'art ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne l'équilibre mental je doute déjà que quelqu'un puisse l'évaluer (même un psy... surtout lorsqu'on y ajoute "chiatre ou "chanalyste"   ). la compétence oui, à ne pas confondre non plus avec le statut d'expert)



Une évaluation de l'équilibre mental ou psychique des employés n'a sûrement pas lieu d'être dans une entreprise à mon avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et si j'ai fait un parallèle c'est précisement pour marquer l'aberration d'une telle démarche.


D'autre part en arriver à faire d'un commercial ou d'un employé sans doute compétent, un expert en psychosociologie, franchement on atteint là les limites de l'absurde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le psychiatre est un médecin, le psychologue n'en est pas un et le psychosociologue encore moins, ce qui n'enlève de compétences dans chacun de leur domaine ni aux uns, ni aux autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand à l'expert, ses constats sont souvent requis dans le cadre légal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En ce qui concerne l'artiste, il est souvent possesseur de connaissances  et d'intuitions remarquables, comme s'accordent à le penser nombre de scientifiques...
Et si l'art fait parfois de la merde, elle est sans doute moins durablement polluante que celle produite par la science...     



PS: promis c'était le dernier


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: promis c'était le dernier



Nonop, pour une fois c'est intéressant.


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nonop, pour une fois c'est intéressant.



c'est vrai.

d'ailleurs, c'est souvent intéressant avec Tibo !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

On m'a demandé d'évaluer plusieurs fois les compétences techniques de nouvelles recrues. ( ben oui, comme c'est souvent moi qui les encadre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), pour les autres critères, on me demande pour la forme ce qui m'arrange bien. 
Certaines personnes "que je ne sent pas " sont très compétentes, c'est juste que je n'accroche pas mais bon, ça, cela n'a aucune importance et je ne parle évidement pas de cet aspect, je me contente de mon avis sur les compétences "techniques".
Heureusement, des personnes avec qui je n'avais pas un "bon feeling" ce sont révélées être formidable après quelques temps. (le stress des nouveaux peut-être très important et "camoufler" la personnalité.)
A l'inverse des personnes qui avaient fait l'unanimité se sont révélés totalement incapable de travailler en équipe par exemple.

Bref, évaluer des nouvelles recrues est un exercice périlleux qui à mon sens doit-être fait par plusieurs personnes pour éviter au maximum les critères subjectifs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Merci Nato et Alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Finn tu pourrais nous donner un petite explication à propos du D48 s'il te plaît 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un test de raisonnement?


----------



## gribouille (19 Février 2004)

Alèm viens d'aller se coucher... vous pouvez faire les cons


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Allez bonne nuit Gribouille le thread est à toi


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bref, évaluer des nouvelles recrues est un exercice périlleux



Popol, tu fais preuve d'un bon sens bien au-dessus de ton âge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> qui à mon sens doit-être fait par plusieurs personnes pour éviter au maximum les critères subjectifs.



Je ne suis pas sûr que le fait d'être à plusieurs élimine les critères subjectifs, je ne sais même pas s'il est vraiment bien d'éliminer les critères subjectifs : comme tu le dis, les gens qui rentrent doivent travailler avec les autres, la façon dont ça se passe relève largement de la subjectivité des uns et des autres et, comme tu le dis aussi, la perception des choses peut changer avec le temps. En résumé, c'est à mon avis encore plus périlleux que tu le dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça me rappelle un fil du bar où quelqu'un parlait d'une nana qui travaillait dans sa boîte, l'air très effacé. Tout le monde la prenait pour une vieille fille rangée qui devait élever des chats (je schématise très fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) jusqu'au jour où ils ont appris qu'elle faisait un truc de fou (je ne sais plus si c'était du parachutisme, de la voltige aérienne ou quoi). Ils sont restés sur le cul et leur perception de (et leur relativon avec cette fille) ont changé illico.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle un fil du bar où quelqu'un parlait d'une nana qui travaillait dans sa boîte, l'air très effacé. Tout le monde la prenait pour une vieille fille rangée qui devait élever des chats (je schématise très fort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était un sujet de thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est l'époque des ptréro çà non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Finn tu pourrais nous donner un petite explication à propos du D48 s'il te plaît
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui avec les dominos


----------



## bebert (19 Février 2004)

Pour la première fois, j'ai été chargé de recruter un/une infographiste pour notre service PAO que je dirige. J'ai auditionné 4 candidats. N'ayant pratiquement aucune expérience de la chose, je me suis rappelé mes précédents entretiens en tant que candidat pour préparer mon questionnaire.
Je m'étais dis qu'un exercice d'une heure sur inDesign suffirait à faire mon choix mais que neni ! Tous les candidats on fait à peu près la même chose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est donc le questionnaire annexe (empirique, subjectif, psycho-truc, comme vous voudrez) qui a fait la différence.
Je travaille dans une PME (loin d'être certifiée ISO 9001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et je vois mal notre Directeur Commercial (encore un qui se prend pour Dieu le père 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) choisir à ma place un infographiste


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pour la première fois, j'ai été chargé de recruter un/une infographiste pour notre service PAO que je dirige. J'ai auditionné 4 candidats. N'ayant pratiquement aucune expérience de la chose, je me suis rappelé mes précédents entretiens en tant que candidat pour préparer mon questionnaire.
> Je m'étais dis qu'un exercice d'une heure sur inDesign suffirait à faire mon choix mais que neni ! Tous les candidats on fait à peu près la même chose.
> 
> 
> ...



Une indiscrétion m'a permis d'avoir en exclusivité la première question de bebert :

"Est-ce que vous avez l'habitude de demander un délai ?"


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui avec les dominos



Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## bebert (19 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "Est-ce que vous avez l'habitude de demander un délai ?"

















J'avais pas posé cette question. Pas eu besoin car ma jeune recrue travaille vite et bien


----------



## Jean_Luc (19 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étais dis qu'un exercice d'une heure sur inDesign suffirait à faire mon choix mais que neni ! Tous les candidats on fait à peu près la même chose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai toujours recruté moi-meme les gars et les filles de mon équipe - pour cela je dispose d'un budget annuel et il me suffit de quelques jours pour "activer" une demande de recrutement auprès du département RH.
Jamais de "petites annonces" dans la presse traditionnelle ... je m'adresse directement aux écoles ou universités concernées qui m'envoient les CV de leurs élèves ou anciens élèves qui cherchent un boulot.
Conséquence : les gars que je recrute sont des djeunes et n'ont pas ou peu d'expérience ! la formation se fait sur le tas et en interne par tous les membres de l'équipe avec comme résultat un "apprenti" formé exactement selon nos besoins et nos habitudes propres de travail.
Pour le recrutement proprement dit, pas de tests ou de questionnaires, un simple entretien d'une bonne heure suffit à se rendre compte si le candidat est susceptible de convenir, surtout quand on lui dit que, souvent, il nous faut travailler suivant le régime des 3 x 8 en période de reporting (en général une semaine par mois).
D'emblée la rémunération est intéressante et un plan de "progression" est soumis au candidat afin qu'il soit bien au courant de ce qui l'attend - des "bonus" extras sont également prévus en fonction de critères autant quantitatifs que qualitatifs...
Je propose toujours au candidat de venir travailler une semaine chez nous au titre de test bilatéral avant de signer son contrat définitif - une rémunération forfaitaire est prévue pour cette semaine de test.
Résultat : tout le monde sait à quoi s'attendre, et le turn-over dans mon équipe est quasi nul (tous les gars que j'ai engagés dans le passé sont encore là actuellement à l'exception des départs naturels) - on a une sacrée réputation de joyeux lurons, mais aussi de sacrés bosseurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En ce qui concerne les "dépannages de nuit" en dehors des périodes de 3 x 8 (backups ou travaux batchs foireux ou pannes de systèmes... etc... etc...), je me fais un point d'honneur à les faire moi-meme sans déranger qui que ce soit ! (heureusement, c'est relativement rare ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Malheureusement, restructuration oblige, tous les recrutements du service IT sont "gelés" jusqu'au 30 juin 2005, sauf cas de force majeure ... inutile donc de transmettre votre CV !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, restructuration oblige, tous les recrutements du service IT sont "gelés" jusqu'au 30 juin 2005, sauf cas de force majeure ... inutile donc de transmettre votre CV !








 Modérateur!


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> on a une sacrée réputation de joyeux lurons, mais aussi de sacrés bosseurs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crevure !!


----------



## Jean_Luc (19 Février 2004)

...bande de nases !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : de toutes manières, et si ça tombe, y'aura p'tet plus de service IT du tout au 30 juin 2005 !!!


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Conséquence : les gars que je recrute sont des djeunes et n'ont pas ou peu d'expérience ! la formation se fait sur le tas et en interne par tous les membres de l'équipe avec comme résultat un "apprenti" formé exactement selon nos besoins et nos habitudes propres de travail.



Recrutés par jean-Luc =&gt; moulés à la louche, c'est du cousu main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . je veux bien croire que ça fait une équipe de joyeux lurons s'ils sont formés à ton image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, perso, je ne postulerai pas de toutes façons : d'abord, c'est trop loin d'ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ensuite je suis pas compétent dans le domaine (comment ça, surtout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

Mais c'est vrai que dans plein de boulots, la formation "sur le tas" est essentielle. L'important, c'est d'avoir les capacités et la motivation pour se former plutôt que de croire qu'on est formé en sortant de l'école.


----------



## Jean_Luc (19 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'important, c'est d'avoir les capacités et la motivation pour se former plutôt que de croire qu'on est formé en sortant de l'école.


...100 % pure vérité !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (19 Février 2004)

En ce qui concerne les évaluations de mon équipe, je suis tenu d'établir un dossier une fois l'an en janvier.
J'ai mis une méthode un peu particulière au point : "l'auto-évaluation"
Chaque gars remplit et complète son dossier d'évaluation comme il l'entend ... il s'auto-évalue lui-meme !
On parcoure le dossier ensemble, on en discute ... je signe et basta !
En général, ils arrivent à trouver chez eux des "points négatifs" auxquels je n'aurais jamais pensé ! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En ce qui me concerne personnellement, chaque membre de mon équipe complète mon dossier d'évaluation comme il l'entend et l'envoie directement à l'échelon supérieur ... (je ne vois jamais mes dossiers d'évaluation ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... vaut peut etre mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas diné ce soir avec l'art, mais j'ai pris un pot avec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien rentré?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bien rentré?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

LucG a dit:
			
		

> L'important, c'est d'avoir les capacités et la motivation pour se former plutôt que de croire qu'on est formé en sortant de l'école.






			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...100 % pure vérité !!!



100% pure vérité, à condition qu'en face il y ait quelqu'un qui raisonne de cette manière.
Il me semble que les recruteurs, ont plutôt tendance à demander une preuve de capacités sous forme de diplome(s).

Moi aussi j'aimerai pouvoir affirmer : 100% pure vérité, le problème c'est qu'en pratique  ça ne se passe pas comme ça ... paradoxe ...?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2004)

Non, vraie vie, tout simplement.

Les diplomes ça sert à ça, on peut pas passer sa vie à faire confiance, à former et gna gna gna...sinon quand est ce qu'on gagne du pognon ?????

Pour le boulot X, on prend un gars qu'a le diplome Y, si y en a deux, on prends celui qui a l'air le plus motivé, le meilleur, le moins chiant, le plus beau ou autre...mais là c'est subjectif.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, vraie vie, tout simplement.
> 
> Les diplomes ça sert à ça, on peut pas passer sa vie à faire confiance, à former et gna gna gna...*sinon quand est ce qu'on gagne du pognon ?????*
> 
> Pour le boulot X, on prend un gars qu'a le diplome Y, si y en a deux, on prends celui qui a l'air le plus motivé, le meilleur, le moins chiant, le plus beau ou autre...mais là c'est subjectif.



ben voilà on en vient : à la rentabilité !

La personne que je vais embaucher va-t-elle m'être rentable ?
Il est vrai aussi que certains pourront préférer, une personne moins diplômée (donc payée moins cher) mais ayant de l'expérience, ou du moins les compétences ... ou alors autant diplômée mais pouvant donner droit (suivant son passif de chômeur) à une réduction de charge ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Ben vi, Lorna, je sais, c'est triste, mais on est pas dans une société dans laquelle "ta maison c'est pas ma maison"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS : petite référence aux Guignols


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi Lorna je sais c'est triste mais on est pas dans une société ou ta maison c'est ma maison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roooo voilà ...est-ce que mes propos ont laissé transparaître une légère naÏveté utopique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je n'ai pas employé le mot triste, je fais juste quelques petites constations, au passage, histoire de réagir à "100% pure vérité" de Jean-Luc.

Et ce que je vais dire est très sérieux ... une fois de plus je constate que certains propos, parce que tenus par une "fille", sont rendus niais, ou naïfs, ou ... 

Dernière remarque, non je ne m'emballe pas, non je ne suis pas furieuse, je constate encor une fois, et ce de façon très calme et posée !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Lorna, savoir quelle est ta proportion de chromosomes X ne m'intéresse pas et ma réponse n'avait rien à voir avec ça ... Par conséquent je me suis permis de faire de l'humour mais visiblement nous n'avons pas le même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à la réponse de JL quand il affirme qu'il faut être motivé  et que c'est un critère de sélection, c'est sûr, mais ça ne suffit pas ... Et si ça suffisait tout ne serait sûrement pas parfait non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, savoir quelle est ta proportion de chromosomes X ne m'intéresse pas et ma réponse n'avait rien à voir avec ça ... Par conséquent je me suis permis de faire de l'humour mais visiblement nous n'avons pas le même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens je voulais répondre à ton post, mais bon une fois édité il n'y à plus la petite phrase qui m'a titillée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'y parlais de naïveté ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Ce que je trouve incroyable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est que lorsqu'on est pas d'accord avec toi (ce qui n'est pas mon cas d'ailleurs...), tu te retranches systématiquement derrière une explication ayant pour origine une banale différence chromosomique...


PS: quant aux naïfs, aux utopistes et aux optimismes, si tu les rencontres et bien tu peux les regarder avec attendrissement et envie car ce sont les qualités premières des enfants, des rêveurs et des artistes... L'être encore quelque soit son âge est un bien précieux...


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2004)

Lorna voit le mâle partout !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si c'est pas une idée fixe, c'est très bien imité...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2004)

Lorna, fouette moi !!

S'il te plait...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

c'est si gentiment demandé


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2004)

C'est à lorna que je demande, toi tu ne ferais pas assez mâle...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve incroyable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben voilà à t'entendre, dès qu'il y aurait désaccord, je crierais à l'injustice sexiste ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si ta remarque n'est pas un peu facile avec ça !!!!

Je ne me retranche derrière rien du tout tes conclusions sont hâtives ... si tu lisais un peu "mieux" mes posts ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour répondre à ton PS, je disais seulement que me propos tenus à ce moment là précis, étaient loin d'être naïfs ou utopistes ... de là à en conclure que je dénie ça, c'est aller un peu vite !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Relis ton post :

_une fois de plus je constate que certains propos, parce que tenus par une "fille", sont rendus niais, ou naïfs, ou ...

Dernière remarque, non je ne m'emballe pas, non je ne suis pas furieuse, je constate encor une fois, et ce de façon très calme et posée ! _


1- tu fais une interpértation erronée de mes propos humoristiques
2- tu m'accuses d'être ne désaccord avec toi alors que je ne le suis pas
3- partant de ça tu me colles sur le dos des propos sexistes 
4- c'est moi qui n'est pas lu ton post correctement

J'ai l'impression de revisiter "Invitation au supplice"






T'es pas la fille de Sarkozy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu serais prête à me fiche en tôle alors que je ne t'ai accusé de rien et que je me contente de répéter tes propos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vive les femmes! Vive MacG! Vive la République! Vive la France!


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2004)

Et puis traîter un extra-terrestre androgyne qui se prend pour une panthère de phallocrate, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est beaucoup plus olé-olé qu'il en a l'air le tibo !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et puis traîter un extra-terrestre androgyne qui se prend pour une panthère de phallocrate, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne te le fais pas dire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Relis ton post :
> 
> _une fois de plus je constate que certains propos, parce que tenus par une "fille", sont rendus niais, ou naïfs, ou ...
> 
> ...



Mais n'importe quoi je te parlais de CE post mais du précédent, décidément, incompréhension totale !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais n'importe quoi je te parlais de CE post mais du précédent, décidément, incompréhension totale !















 Arrête j'en peux plus


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

lorna a dit:
			
		

> 100% pure vérité, à condition qu'en face il y ait quelqu'un qui raisonne de cette manière.
> Il me semble que les recruteurs, ont plutôt tendance à demander une preuve de capacités sous forme de diplome(s).
> 
> Moi aussi j'aimerai pouvoir affirmer : 100% pure vérité, le problème c'est qu'en pratique ça ne se passe pas comme ça ... paradoxe ...?





			
				lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà on en vient : à la rentabilité !
> 
> La personne que je vais embaucher va-t-elle m'être rentable ?
> Il est vrai aussi que certains pourront préférer, une personne moins diplômée (donc payée moins cher) mais ayant de l'expérience, ou du moins les compétences ... ou alors autant diplômée mais pouvant donner droit (suivant son passif de chômeur) à une réduction de charge ...





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, Lorna, je sais, c'est triste, mais on est pas dans une société dans laquelle "ta maison c'est pas ma maison"



Tout ce que je veux dire depuis le début, il me semble que mes propos n'allaient pas dans le sens "ta maison c'est pas maison" ...

Quant à ton allusion à Sarcozy je croyais qu'il était interdit de parler politique ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Arrête j'en peux plus














 moi aussi j'en peux plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Ben alors nous v'là bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que je veux dire depuis le début, il me semble que mes propos n'allaient pas dans le sens "ta maison c'est pas maison" ...








 encore une fois... mais la dernière alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... C'était de l'humour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Explication : En parlant rentabilité on parle argent, croissance etc ... donc un système fonctionnant à l'inverse d'un système de partage et d'entraide, communautaire (difficile d'expliquer en louvoyant avec les mots) à partir de là et puisqu'on ne peut pas parler politique je te laisse deviner la suite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quant à ton allusion à Sarcozy je croyais qu'il était interdit de parler politique ...


Karl! Faut que tu changes ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 après je dis des trucs politiques


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Plait-il?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Vous ici


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Relis ton post :
> 
> _une fois de plus je constate que certains propos, parce que tenus par une "fille", sont rendus niais, ou naïfs, ou ...
> 
> ...



1/Si je fais une interprétation erronée de tes propos humouristiques, c'est parce que j'avais l'impression que par tes propos humouristiques tu détournais mes croques popros, mes propres crocos, ARRRRRG mes propres propos (piouf pas facile à dire avec ces fichues dents !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

2/ je te t'accuse de rien, si ce n'est le détournement de mes ...dires ! 

3/ je ne te colle sur le dos que mon impression (plusieurs fois avérée juste ici) que ton désir était de détourner ...blablabla

4/ 1 + 2+ 3 font ....  que oui j'en étais arrivée à cette conclusion.

PS : si il y doit y avoir bagarre dans la boue ... autant le faire en privé !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : si il y doit y avoir bagarre dans la boue ... autant le faire en privé !



T'as raison c'est mieux


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 100% pure vérité, à condition qu'en face il y ait quelqu'un qui raisonne de cette manière.
> Il me semble que les recruteurs, ont plutôt tendance à demander une preuve de capacités sous forme de diplome(s).
> 
> Moi aussi j'aimerai pouvoir affirmer : 100% pure vérité, le problème c'est qu'en pratique  ça ne se passe pas comme ça ... paradoxe ...?



Dans mon cas, je ne parlais pas du tout de recrutement et du rapport aux diplômes pour ça (je répète que je n'y connais rien ni en tant que recruteur ni en tant que recruté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je disais simplement qu'une fois recruté, il faut continuer (ou commencer) à se former.

Les études préparent à la formation plutôt qu'elles ne forment dans beaucoup de cas (et je répète que je suis un grand amoureux des études : si j'avais pu, je serais resté étudiant toute ma vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Quant aux motivations demandées, je me sens complètement déphasé : vouloir devenir chef, gagner plein d'argent, franchement, ça me laisse de glace. Avoir des responsabilités, à la rigueur dans certains cas, et encore. Mais, bon, je ne suis pas très représentatif. Qu'est-ce qu'un recruteur te dit en général si tu lui dis que tu préfères gagner moins mais être près de la maison pour pouvoir rentrer faire ta petite sieste à midi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2004)

Si t'as pas envie de gagner plein d'argent, c'est que t'as pas besoin, si t'as pas besoin de gagner plein d'argent, t'as pas besoin de travailler.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2004)

Travailler ça sert qu'à gagner de l'argent, pour l'épanouissement personnel j'espère que t'as autre chose.


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as pas envie de gagner plein d'argent, c'est que t'as pas besoin, si t'as pas besoin de gagner plein d'argent, t'as pas besoin de travailler.



Je n'ai pas besoin de gagner plein d'argent mais j'ai besoin d'en gagner un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (encore que pour définir ce qui est peu et ce qui est beaucoup, les critères diffèrent suivant les gens). Et donc, il faut bien que je travaille.

je ne cherche pas l'épanouissement dans mon travail, mais tant qu'à faire, si je peux avoir un boulot plutôt intéressant, je vais pas me priver


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 100% pure vérité, à condition qu'en face il y ait quelqu'un qui raisonne de cette manière.
> Il me semble que les recruteurs, ont plutôt tendance à demander une preuve de capacités sous forme de diplome(s).


Quand je dis : "100% vérité", c'est évidemment à mon cas personnel que je pense : je privilégie une bonne poignée de mains et un bon entretien amical à l'étalage de diplomes ou de certificats...
Mais peut etre est-ce du au fait que je ne suis pas universitaire moi-meme (j'ai quitté l'école à 18 ans !) et que je me suis formé sur le tas grace a des boss extraordinaires et à un bon paquet de chances en tous genres !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... sans oublier les efforts, bien entendu !
Dès qu'un gars franchit ma porte, je sais après 2 ou 3 minutes si j'ai envie de travailler avec lui ... question de feeling ! Bien entendu, impossible de savoir s'il va etre efficace, mais le fait de me dire : "tiens, bien sympa ce type-là" me suffit dans un premier temps !
Autre avantage : je connais exactement le job que je vais confier au candidat pour l'avoir exercé moi-meme dans les moindres détails ... 
...ça donne lieu parfois à des situations très marrantes du style du "concours de query" (!) qu'on a organisé le mois dernier : le responsable du marketing nous demande de lui confectionner des stat commerciales dont les données doivent etre pompées dans les différents modules de SAP et mises en forme dans un lay-out très précis ... je réunis l'équipe et demande à chacun dans quel délai il peut confectionner ce genre de merde ! Les délais varient de 20 à 32 heures de boulot !
Innocemment, je leur dis : "moi, je peux le faire en 10 heures !!!" Arf ... ... grosse rigolade ... ils se concertent, choisissent leur champion et relèvent le défi !
Je leur dis que s'ils gagnent, je paie à toute l'équipe des places pour le concert de Pink ! (ouais, je sais, mais c'est des djeunes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Résultat : ils vont tous voir Pink lundi soir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ce connard a réussi en moins de 8 heures à me sortir un truc trop parfait pour etre honnete ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le lendemain, j'avais un gros doigt d'honneur en guise de fond d'écran sur mon PC ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est important ce genre de trucs ... bien sur qu'on est la pour bosser et etre rentables et productifs (on est payé pour !), mais si on peut le faire dans une ambiance sympa et décontractée, c'est tout bénef pour tout le monde !
...on travaille avec des hommes et des femmes, pas avec des bouts de papier aussi honorifiques et honorables soient-ils !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

...et un petit coucou de l'équipe féminine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(les autres, on s'en fiche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Yip (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...et un petit coucou de l'équipe féminine !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Coool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme quoi, les grosses multinationales, ça a du bon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Très bon ce sujet, même sonnyboy y est supportable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Continuez, je ne peux pas trop intervenir, comme LucG je n'ai pas trop eu l'occasion d'être évalué ou d'évaluer moi-même. Par expérience je pense comme Paul, une première impression n'est pas toujours la bonne. Mon meilleur pote au collège, je m'étais dit en le voyant les premières fois : Celui-là, ça m'a l'air d'être un sacré c*n ! (ou quelque chose d'aussi finement observé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Tu veux une baffe ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Quand je dis : "100% vérité", c'est évidemment à mon cas personnel que je pense : je privilégie une bonne poignée de mains et un bon entretien amical à l'étalage de diplomes ou de certificats...




Et bien Jean-Luc, si tous les recruteurs étaient comme toi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tous n'ont pas la capacité à juger les qualités humaines d'une personne ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je me sens assez proche de ce que dis LucG, à part certains privilégiés, nous sommes tous amenés à devoir travailler pour gagner sa vie, alors autant que tout ce temps perdu à la gagner, soit agréable et enrichissant ... 

Et puis travailler près de chez soi, histoire de pouvoir faire une petite sieste ... ahhh rien de plus agréable !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon question évaluations, je n'ai pas vécu ça, une fois embauchée, mais pour mon premier vrai travail ... tous les entretiens, que j'avais dû passer, j'avais l'impression de vouloir entrer dans une multinationale (ce qui était loin loin loin d'être le cas). Une fois entretien avec Mr X ensuite Mr Y de nouveau MrX ensuite les deux, questions professionnelles, politiques, de cultures générales ... résultat nous étions plus que deux à avoir eu le privilège d'être sélectionnés pour cette place honorifique ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ... Un garçon et moi-même ...

Pour nous départager, petit test sur le terrain ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tout ça pour "ça" ...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: quant aux naïfs, aux utopistes et aux optimismes, si tu les rencontres et bien tu peux les regarder avec attendrissement et envie car ce sont les qualités premières des enfants, des rêveurs et des artistes... L'être encore quelque soit son âge est un bien précieux...



hein ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Si tout le monde était comme ça, on serait encore plus minables que ce qu'on est (ce qui n'est pas peu dire...).

Les qualités humaines, on s'en tape, au boulot, on y est pas pour boire le café en discutant...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : si il y doit y avoir bagarre dans la boue ... autant le faire en privé !



c'est chaud bouillant !


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tout le monde était comme ça, on serait encore plus minables que ce qu'on est (ce qui n'est pas peu dire...).
> 
> Les qualités humaines, on s'en tape, au boulot, on y est pas pour boire le café en discutant...



ça dépend dans quel domaine tu bosses l'arsouille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










nous on y tape la discute avec café plusieurs fois par jour, ça s'appelle du management à la Jean-Luc (NKK non compris ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et ce pour le bien de l'équipe et pour la co-ordination, dans les deux-trois domaines où je bosse qui ne sont pas effectivement des boulots de "bureaux"


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...on travaille avec des hommes et des femmes, pas avec des bouts de papier
> 
> aussi honorifiques et honorables soient-ils !!!








  Moi non plus je travaille pas avec des bouts de papier.... ou des numéros de chambre... ou tu sais celui à qui il manque une jambe .... ou tu sais celle qui est énorme....

Ce qu'il manque un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans ce monde de bruts .... ( je sais je vais faire sortir le Sonny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de son terrier ... )



*c'est un tout petit peu d' Humanité .....*


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Mouais...

Moi je dis bof...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> Moi je dis bof...



bien, on est content pour toi.


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> comme LucG je n'ai pas trop eu l'occasion d'être évalué ou d'évaluer moi-même.



On va monter un club : les dévalués


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tout le monde était comme ça, on serait encore plus minables que ce qu'on est (ce qui n'est pas peu dire...).
> Les qualités humaines, on s'en tape, au boulot, on y est pas pour boire le café en discutant...








 ... nous, on préfère se taper sur l'épaule que sur la gueule ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand t'es "dans le meme bateau", ç-à-d obligé d'aller travailler pour gagner ta croute, autant que ce soit dans la joie et la bonne humeur si t'en as l'occasion, plutot que dans le stress et l'amertume... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est juste une appréciation personnelle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous, on bosse dur, mais on s'amuse bien aussi !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Non, sans rire, les qualité humaines, c'est de la rigolade...

Tu peux être entouré de mecs trés gentils et trés mauvais au boulot, ça n'a rien à voir.

Moi je préfere avoir affaire à un gros nase efficace qu'à un mec sympa dont je sois obligé de faire le boulot.


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, sans rire, les qualité humaines, c'est de la rigolade...
> 
> Tu peux être entouré de mecs trés gentils et trés mauvais au boulot, ça n'a rien à voir.
> 
> Moi je préfere avoir affaire à un gros nase efficace qu'à un mec sympa dont je sois obligé de faire le boulot.



et tu peux bosser avec quelqu'un d'hyper compétent qui va pas te plomber une ambiance, ça s'appelle du recrutement, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_et/ou du management !_


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfere avoir affaire à un gros nase efficace qu'à un mec sympa dont je sois obligé de faire le boulot.


Mais le top, c'est quand meme d'avoir affaire à un mec sympa ET efficace ... si, si ... ça existe, je t'assure !


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Mais le top, c'est quand meme d'avoir affaire à un mec sympa ET efficace ... si, si ... ça existe, je t'assure !



ouais mais c'est pas toi, gros nase !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Certes, dans l'immense majorité des cas que j'ai rencontré les gens compétants sont des gens agréables...

Comme quoi les études...


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> ouais mais c'est pas toi, gros nase !


Evidemment que ce n'est pas moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'applique à la lettre le premier commandement du "management efficace" : toujours s'entourer de gens plus intelligents et plus efficaces que soi en faisant attention qu'à aucun moment ils ne se doutent qu'en définitive t'es qu'un gros nase !
C'est un travail de tous les instants ! Regarde, moi, j'ai mis plusieurs mois pour me relever des photos de K&amp;P dans les toilettes ... ils ont probablement cru que j'avais pété un fusible en voyant les éclairs du flash dans les chiottes !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

_CONVENTION COLLECTIVE 
Note de service P 12/324 - Avenant à la convention collective 

Merci de prendre connaissance de ces nouvelles dispositions à 
partir du Lundi 02 février 

TENUE VESTIMENTAIRE 

Il est préférable de s'habiller en fonction du salaire que l'on 
reçoit. 
Si vous arrivez avec des chaussures PRADA à 350 euro ou des sacs 
VUITTON à 
600 euro, nous en conclurons que vous n'avez aucun problème 
économique donc 
que vous n'avez pas besoin d'augmentation. 
Si vous vous habillez trop pauvrement nous en conclurons que 
vous devez apprendre à mieux gérer vos finances donc nous ne pourrons pas vous donner d'augmentation. 
Si vous vous habillez normalement cela veut dire que tout va 
bien et que vous n'avez donc pas besoin d'augmentation. 

JOURS DE MALADIE 

Nous n'acceptons pas les certificats médicaux comme justificatif de maladie. Si vous avez pu vous rendre chez le médecin c'est que vous pouvez aussi venir au travail. 

JOURS DE CONGÉS 

Chaque employé aura droit à 104 jours de congés appelés "Samedi" et "Dimanche". 

TOILETTES 

Nous avons noté trop de temps perdu aux toilettes. Les nouvelles dispositions prévoient donc un maximum de 3 minutes aux toilettes. Après ces 3 minutes, une alarme sonnera, le papier hygiénique disparaîtra, la portes'ouvrira et une photo sera prise. 
Au second retard aux toilettes, la photo sera exposée 
publiquement. 

PAUSE REPAS 

Les employés trop maigres auront droit à 15 minutes car ils ont 
besoin de manger plus pour grossir. 
Les employés de stature normale auront droit à 10 minutes pour 
faire un repas équilibré et rester en forme. 
Les employés trop gros auront droit à 5 minutes ce qui est 
suffisant pour avaler un SLIM FAST. 

LA DIRECTION._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> une banale différence chromosomique...



En t'efforcant tu aurais pu trouver autre chose comme explication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Faut pas s'étonner après que la p'tite Lorna nous pète un cable après.





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà à t'entendre, dès qu'il y aurait désaccord, je crierais à l'injustice sexiste ????



Désormais oui, et tu n'y pourras rien : maintenant que quasiment tous ici savent que tu es une fille, et que visiblemet tu te rebelles contre l'oppression masculine, tout discours de ta part concernant de près ou de loin ce sujet pourra être perçu et interprété comme .. "des propos de féministe". Il ne te reste plus qu'une seule chose à faire : changer d'avatar


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il ne te reste plus qu'une seule chose à faire : changer d'avatar








 Ah non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est trop mimi l'avatar de lorna !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ce n'est vraiment pas qu'une question d'avatar (il est très bien cet avatar, beaucoup plus sympa que ceux de Finn).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est vraiment pas qu'une question d'avatar (il est très bien cet avatar, beaucoup plus sympa que ceux de Finn).



bah quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















sinon pas mal Jojo


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2004)

Excellent le petit texte sur la direction


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent le petit texte sur la direction


Mwouais, mais un peu compliqué tout ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Chez nous, c'est beaucoup plus simple :

"Tout collaborateur ayant été blamé pour quelque faute de ce soit sera privé de frites le jeudi à la cantine !"

Résultat : on ne travaille qu'avec des "impeccables" !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Anecdote :
Il y a quelques années, on a vu débarquer chez nous une secrétaire de direction recommandée par un grand cabinet de recrutement - cette dame, Louise, pour ne pas la nommer avait une quarantaine d'années, le chignon tiré au cordeau, et était probablement née le carnet de sténo à la main ! En plus, elle parlait 5 langues parfaitement et devait servir de secrétaire à notre DG !!!
Après quelques jours, on s'est vite aperçu que c'était une véritable peau de vache, reveche comme un cactus et toujours prete à cafter et à faire sentir aux autres (à tous les autres) qu'elle était "l'éminence grise" du boss...
Bref, le genre "poussez-moi que je m'y mette" !!!
Et effectivement, ça n'a pas raté ... elle remplissait à merveille son role de "surveillante générale"...
Depuis le tout début, elle a jamais pu me piffer, ni l'ensemble de mon service d'ailleurs ... quand elle parlait de moi avec les autres, elle disait "le baba avec son cirque" avec un rictus qui en disait long sur la véritable haine qu'elle nous portait (encore aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas pourquoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Impossible de discuter avec elle ... sa seule réponse était "je vais en parler avec le DG"... un mur de connerie !
Bref, après quelques mois d'enfer on a décidé ensemble de la faire saquer, de la virer, de l'éjecter, de la défenestrer en douce..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les autres services, mis au courant nous ont donné carte blanche et nous ont assuré de leur discrétion ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il en allait de l'ambiance générale dans la société sans compter que quand on en parlait au DG, il nous disait en rigolant : "vous exagérez !!!"
Alors, on s'est concertés et on a commencé le "grand nettoyage"...
En vrac et dans le désordre :
mise en place de quelques macros Word bien ficelées et bien pourries sur son PC, exclusion de son répertoire dans le système de backup central, modification des drivers de son imprimante qui, une fois sur deux sortait des signes cabalistiques lors de l'impression, "random delete" de quelques fichiers de son répertoire etc... etc...
Après quelques jours, elle nous appelle à l'aide et on décide de lui donner une chance ... malheureusement pour elle, on apprend par le biais qu'elle nous qualifie de "bande d'incapables" partout ou elle passe...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et effectivement, on a été incapable de l'aider et meme un technicien venu de l'extérieur n'y a vu que du feu...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le bouquet final : le jour de l'assemblée générale quand elle a paumé tous les documents qui devaient etre signés par nos actionnaires et administrateurs ... pffff plus rien !!! Quelques jours plus tard elle était virée et on ne l'a jamais revue.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a tous fait la fete pendant une semaine ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des remords ? Non meme pas, elle était trop "méchante, opportuniste et hypocrite" pour rester ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelques semaines plus tard, le DG qui passait devant mon bureau s'arrete, me fait un petit signe de la main et me dit : "tiens, j'ai oublié de vous dire merci !!!" - moi de lui répondre : "merci ! mais pourquoi merci ???" - il me répond : "ben pour Louise ! mais de là à foutre le bordel pendant l'assemblée générale !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Et il est reparti un petit sourire aux lèvres ....
Purée, j'ai jamais su qui avait cafté !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

Je comprend mieux pourquoi maintenant ils se mettent à 5 ou 6 pour t'évaluer... Des fois que tu te rebiffes !!


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2004)

Le salaud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vrai qu'il y a parfois des personnes imbuvables à qui on donne une seconde chance, une troisième,... mais à la fin, c'est sans pitié.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, sans rire, les qualité humaines, c'est de la rigolade...
> 
> Tu peux être entouré de mecs trés gentils et trés mauvais au boulot, ça n'a rien à voir.
> 
> Moi je préfere avoir affaire à un gros nase efficace qu'à un mec sympa dont je sois obligé de faire le boulot.



Tu as parfaitement raison.
Je suis obligé de bosser avec deux zigottos sur une présentation ô combien passionnante: " la prévention des escarres, faisons le point" à présenter en avril (sauf si on arrive une nouvelle fois à repousser la date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Nous n'avançons absolument pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous avons fait une photo pour prouvé à notre supérieur que nous nous réunissions bien pour bosser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









p.s. Mini et Toph, si vous lisez ces lignes, :" c'est pour du rire".


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Faut masser régulièrement.

Utiliser des matelas anti escarres.

Avoir du personnel qualifié dans les hopitaux.

Voilà.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut masser régulièrement.


FAUX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà pourquoi nous devons former régulièrement tout le personnel de l'hôpital.
Beaucoup d'ancienne pratique sont désuètes voir néfaste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'est évidement par agréable pour un professionnel d'entendre que certaine de ses pratiques ont fait plus de tord que de bien.
Il faut donc présenter les choses avec humour et autodérision. Je vous montrerais un extrais de la vidéo que nous faisons quand elle sera prête. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ci-dessous, l'explication du FAUX:

"Le  massage de patients dans le but de prévenir les escarres ne constitue pas une méthode efficace."

1. Fondements scientifiques

L'administration de massages (frictions) en vue de prévenir les escarres est très répandue et basée sur une longue tradition.  Dès 1873, Paget avait recommandé d'administrer des massages à l'éther, au whisky ou au brandy afin de prévenir les escarres. De nombreux produits sont toujours en usage (pommades, crèmes, savons, eau de cologne  ). La meilleure technique de massage (pétrissage, friction, mouvements circulaires de la main) et la durée du massage sont depuis des années l'objet de nombreuses discussions.

Dès 1962, des recherches menées auprès de patients gériatriques par Norton e.a.  ont montré que l'application locale de produits tels que crèmes, lotions, pâtes, poudres, en combinaison avec un massage, ne contribue pas à la prévention des escarres.

Dyson a fait masser des patients sur un seul côté. Il rapporte que le nombre d'escarres sur le côté non massé était inférieur de 38% au nombre d'escarres sur le côté qui avait été massé. Il signale également qu'à l'autopsie, les tissus des patients massés étaient plus endommagés que ceux des patients non massés. Faute de données plus détaillées, nous ne pouvons juger de la qualité de cette étude.

Gosnell  et Olson souscrivent à ces résultats et mettent en garde contre l'effet traumatisant sur les tissus déjà endommagés (début d'escarre). Ek n'a pas pu montrer que le massage avait un effet bénéfique.

Dès 1985, le Rapport néerlandais du consensus  avait affirmé à juste titre qu'il n'existait pas de produits dont une application sur la peau aurait permis de prévenir les escarres. Pour ce qui est de la prévention, le seul effet positif du massage est que pour en bénéficier, le patient doit être retourné, ce qui correspond à une mobilisation alternée (bien que trop  limitée et avec une position fautive) .

Lorsque des infirmiers pensent faire de la prévention en massant plus particulièrement les patients à risque, ils font en fait plus de mal que de bien. Le massage ne peut donc être recommandé dans le cadre de la prévention des escarres.

<font color="red">2. Recommandations

Le  massage de patients dans le but de  prévenir les escarres ne constitue pas une méthode efficace.
Le massage ne diminue pas la déformation des tissus, au contraire. Il ne constitue donc pas un moyen efficace de prévention des escarres. Il est même possible qu'un massage à type de pétrissage des points de pression soit nuisible.
Lorsqu'on décide de supprimer les massages, il convient d'instaurer une inspection régulière de la peau. </font>


----------



## Philito (20 Février 2004)

si quelqu'un m'avait dit que j'allais apprendre tout ça ce matin je l'aurais pas cru.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est dix heures du mat et j'ai pas encore fini mon premier café Paul !!!!


----------



## Philito (20 Février 2004)

> Lorsqu'on décide de supprimer les messages, il convient d'instaurer une inspection régulière de la peau.



Hein les modos et surtout mackie....!!!!! 

_bon une connerie au bar pour un début c'est pas mal... maintenant au boulot...._


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> FAUX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heureusement que je suis pas médecin !!

Et du coup alors faut faire quoi ???

Interdir de garder le lit ?


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il signale également qu'à l'autopsie, les tissus des patients massés étaient plus endommagés que ceux des patients non massés.


Mais dans ce cas bien précis, tu m'avoueras que les patients n'en ont plus rien à foutre de leurs escarres !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans ce cas bien précis, tu m'avoueras que les patients n'en ont plus rien à foutre de leurs escarres !!!


Ca c'est parce que ce sont des patients égoïstes qui pensent plus à vivre qu'à essayer de faire progresser la science


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Les gens sont méchants.


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Parait meme qu'en Italie ils ont trouvé un moyen de réduire les rougeurs qui apparaissent sur les escarres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source : "L'escarre latine" par le Docteur Gordon Ombilical !

Arrrffff !!!! Pffff !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Désormais oui, et tu n'y pourras rien : maintenant que quasiment tous ici savent que tu es une fille, et que visiblemet tu te rebelles contre l'oppression masculine, tout discours de ta part concernant de près ou de loin ce sujet pourra être perçu et interprété comme .. "des propos de féministe". Il ne te reste plus qu'une seule chose à faire : changer d'avatar




Quoi ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Changer d'avatar ???  ... pour cette ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??
Quel cliché ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle représente bien cette cause ... 
Je sais pas un truc dans la voix peut-être ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tout cas mon diablotin/vampiro/orange/à trident restera là !


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas mon diablotin/vampiro/orange/à trident restera là !


...je le trouve très seyant ton avatar, Lorna !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas mon diablotin/vampiro/orange/à trident restera là !



Et c'est tant mieux, NA !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2004)

*  Merci Jean-Luc *

Et merci Nato !


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Parait meme qu'en Italie ils ont trouvé un moyen de réduire les rougeurs qui apparaissent sur les escarres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faites gaffe aux charlatans qui essayent de faire partir les escarres par imposition des mains (et du portefeuille) et autres billevesées, genre le pseudo-docteur Taurthue qui prétendait les faire partir en leur criant après :
"L'escarre, go". Tu parles, ça n'avançait à rien


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (et du portefeuille)













...tu veux dire "et de l'escarcelle" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, pas plus tard que hier, en me balançant, je disais : "regarde mon escarre Paulette" ...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2004)

"L'escarre latine"  "L'escarre, go! "   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












excellent.
Je les replacerais durant la conférence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(il faut toujours deux, troix "couilles" en réserve histoire de combler les trous.


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (il faut toujours deux, troix "couilles" en réserve histoire de combler les trous.


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (il faut toujours deux, troix "couilles" en réserve histoire de combler les trous.



Dans un cas ça en fait une de trop non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...je le trouve très seyant ton avatar, Lorna !!!



Nom de Zeus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une partouze au bar !


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Nom de Zeus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Nom de Zeus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Finn tu prends le relai


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



WebOlivier ! Rends moi mon pseudo de suite !


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> WebOlivier ! Rends moi mon pseudo de suite !



Finn...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> WebOlivier ! Rends moi mon pseudo de suite !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est tant mieux, NA !!



Démago, démago, quand tu nous tiens !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Démago, démago, quand tu nous tiens !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

et pourtant...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant...



ah ouais ? 


super...


----------



## casimir (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant...



elle tourne ...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah ouais ?
> 
> ...



Tu me cherches toi aussi ???

Et bé non, je m'énerverai pas...je suis d'excellente humeur en ce moment.


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu me cherches toi aussi ???
> 
> Et bé non, je m'énerverai pas...je suis d'excellente humeur en ce moment.



ah non, c'est pas toi que je cherche.

sois plus consistant par contre !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

On peut pas être à fond tout le temps, et puis certains posts n'aident pas...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas être à fond tout le temps, et puis certains posts n'aident pas...



tu ne vas pas renoncer devant l'altérité !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Renoncer à quoi ?


----------



## gribouille (21 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bien rentré?


 oui je suis bien rentré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et toi, il était bon ce repas ?


----------



## gribouille (21 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et puis traîter un extra-terrestre androgyne qui se prend pour une panthère de phallocrate, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui c'est certaint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te le fais pas dire



a moi aussi


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et du coup alors faut faire quoi ???



Il faut venir écouter la conférence.


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis bien rentré
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impec! Fin de soirée à la Vodka Bison vers deux heures. Hard les routes de montagne le lendemain


----------



## Mao (27 Juillet 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! Hier, j'ai été "évalué" ... et à l'américaine en plus...!!!



Une sorte de prémice de boule à D.I.S.C.O.  :rose:


----------

